
I built a simple product catalog management tool for a friend - sabondano
http://merchantbot.co/
======
sabondano
Not sure if anyone will see this but I created a simple and fast product
catalog management tool for a friend who had the need to create a web page for
each of her 200 products in her 2018 product catalog in a way that would allow
her to do it in less than a minute by uploading a CSV with the product data
and her product images in bulk. She also wanted her customers (retailers) to
be able to browse her 200 products by brand or category. I deployed it to AWS
using EC2, S3, and RDS. Monthly AWS fees seem to be projected at $50/month as
of now so I'm looking to find one or two other people out there with a similar
need that might find this tool useful. I'd love to help her minimize the
amount of money she has to pay for her product catalog and associated admin
tool to stay up and running. $50 split five ways would mean $10 a month. If
you know anybody that might find this useful please let me know. Thanks for
taking the time to read this!

This is an example of the brands page she put together:
[http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/brands](http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/brands)

Example of a page that shows all the products for a given brand:
[http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/brands/9](http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/brands/9)

Example of a page the shows the details for a given product:
[http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/products/71](http://ox.merchantbot.co/catalog/products/71)

Other info about the tool can be found here:
[http://merchantbot.co/](http://merchantbot.co/)

